# New to Chihuahua! Lonely!



## JulesVR (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello!

I just moved to Chihuahua and only know one person here! I'm looking for ways to meet people! I was wondering if there were anyone out there interested in getting together? I'm from upstate NY, 27, and love movies, hiking, nature, etc. 

I am also looking for: Somewhere to continue my Tango Lessons and possibly to get in touch with the Rotary Club becuause I hear they have an English Club.

Any tips? Anyone interested in coffee?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Jules. Keep looking in all the right places that other expats may frequent.


----------



## grndy85 (May 10, 2010)

*Welcome!*

Hey welcome to Chihuahua Jules! 

I just recently moved here last week as well with my partner who is a Mexican national. 

How do you like the city so far? Will you be working anywhere? 

I eventually will apply for the immigration status that will allow me to work here. For right now, I am just getting settled in.

Let me know how things are going for you.




JulesVR said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just moved to Chihuahua and only know one person here! I'm looking for ways to meet people! I was wondering if there were anyone out there interested in getting together? I'm from upstate NY, 27, and love movies, hiking, nature, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArtMan (Mar 30, 2011)

I will be moving to Chihuahua in a few months.  How is going for you guys that live there? I'm a little nervous about it.


----------



## grndy85 (May 10, 2010)

*Hello!*



ArtMan said:


> I will be moving to Chihuahua in a few months. How is going for you guys that live there? I'm a little nervous about it.


Hey ArtMan! Don't be worried about coming to Chihuahua. Yes, there is of course violence that does take place in the city. As long as you are not involved with drugs or are a police officer, I am sure that you will be just fine. Just make wise decisions and always be aware of your surroundings you will be okay. When will you be moving here? What brings you to Chihuahua? Do you know which part of the city you will be moving too? Congratulations on your decision to move here. Chihuahua is a beautiful city with many things to offer. The people are exceptionally welcoming and friendly and the food is amazing as well. Take care and let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## ArtMan (Mar 30, 2011)

My husband is from Mexico, and he has immigration issues, so we really don't have a choice. All of his family lives in Chihuahua, so we thought it best to start out there. I'm not sure where in the city where we will be...hopefully in the newer section and close to that really nice mall and familiar restaurants!  Do you know of any really good bilingual private schools there?


----------



## grndy85 (May 10, 2010)

*School*



ArtMan said:


> My husband is from Mexico, and he has immigration issues, so we really don't have a choice. All of his family lives in Chihuahua, so we thought it best to start out there. I'm not sure where in the city where we will be...hopefully in the newer section and close to that really nice mall and familiar restaurants!  Do you know of any really good bilingual private schools there?


There is a good primary school that is bilingual and it is actually near to the mall (Fashion Mall/Plaza del Sol) that you are talking about. The name of the school is ESPABI. That area is definitely nice because yes, there are so many familiar restaurants to eat at. You can find many decent neighborhoods here in Chihuahua, it all just depends on what you would like to spend.


----------



## gwilley (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello!
I will be arriving in chihuahua in june and we can arrange coffee. We really have no choice in the move either. We can keep in touch if you like until then?
gena willey(facebook)


----------



## ArtMan (Mar 30, 2011)

Grndy85: Do you know of any English/Baptist churches in the area? We are going to a Baptist church here in the U.S., and I would like to be able to keep doing that if possible.

Hi, Gena! I will send you a friend request on Facebook, and yes, let's meet for coffee once we get in Chihuahua. I think you will be there before we are.


----------



## gwilley (Mar 8, 2011)

ArtMan said:


> Grndy85: Do you know of any English/Baptist churches in the area? We are going to a Baptist church here in the U.S., and I would like to be able to keep doing that if possible.
> 
> Hi, Gena! I will send you a friend request on Facebook, and yes, let's meet for coffee once we get in Chihuahua. I think you will be there before we are.



Hello!
I am just now getting your message, so sorry! Even in this day and age I am not a tech aficionado! I can manage FB (gena willey)This forum is not as easy!
When are you all plannng on going? We are going to finish my husband's move in July and I will be staying to work for awhile longer. You al might be tere before me, sad face...


----------



## ChiwasWera (Jul 19, 2011)

Jules, where in Chihuahua? I am in Chihuahua, Chihuahua, am 27 and would love to have a new friend! Hope to hear from you soon!

-Kristin


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

ArtMan said:


> Grndy85: Do you know of any English/Baptist churches in the area? We are going to a Baptist church here in the U.S., and I would like to be able to keep doing that if possible.
> 
> Hi, Gena! I will send you a friend request on Facebook, and yes, let's meet for coffee once we get in Chihuahua. I think you will be there before we are.


Where in FL are you located? I am in Tampa area.


----------



## grndy85 (May 10, 2010)

I think you have the wrong person quoted in your reply. Someone else was talking about going to a Baptist Church and I live in Chihuahua, not Florida.


----------



## KRAmerican (Aug 4, 2011)

Responding to New to Chihuahua! Lonely!

Hi, My name is Kaye, in Chih 4 years, having a hard time w/ the lang. I've had a hard time finding Americans, well any that are here for more than several weeks and believe that would help me in not feeling so lonely while living here. I live near UACH but we bought property in Aldama and in the process of building. Hoping to connect w/ a couple folks, maybe meet for coffee  If interested in connecting, let me know, maybe send me an email address. Take good care!


----------



## KRAmerican (Aug 4, 2011)

JulesVR said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just moved to Chihuahua and only know one person here! I'm looking for ways to meet people! I was wondering if there were anyone out there interested in getting together? I'm from upstate NY, 27, and love movies, hiking, nature, etc.
> 
> ...


Hi... I'm new to this sight and thought i just sent you a note but it processed differently so trying again. My name is Kaye, originally from Ohio and lived in Upstate NY and then LI myself. Since have lived in the SW and now here. Have been here a while but am not fluent and know lots of wonderful people but would like to make some connections w/ some English speakers (since so many i know practice their Eng w/ me and I'm moving w/ Spanish so slowly). My husband could probably get some info on the dance classes. We had a friend that had an instructor come to his house. Brittania, gym, near the Alsuper in the Santa Fe area has a lot of various classes- not sure what but they have a great variety. Also, i have lots of good material to learn Spanish but would help if i had someone to study/practice w/ from time to time but maybe you don't need that. What brings you here?
Maybe you could send me a private msg or email. Maybe would could get together.


----------



## Sama (Aug 8, 2011)

JulesVR said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just moved to Chihuahua and only know one person here! I'm looking for ways to meet people! I was wondering if there were anyone out there interested in getting together? I'm from upstate NY, 27, and love movies, hiking, nature, etc.
> 
> ...


Hey Jules,
I just moved here to Chihuahua City myself 3 months ago with my 19 month old daughter and my husband whom is a Mexican National. Im 29, and I too don't know anyone here except for my husbands friends and family. my Spanish is not up to a fast and fluent conversation yet, and it's been kind of hard adjusting to life here. I would love to find out more about the city myself, and things to do, and hopefully meet up with some fellow Americans. Please email me at [email protected] if you care to chat some more, and possibly have lunch? thanks for the post. I just discovered this website myself. - Angela.


----------



## Sama (Aug 8, 2011)

ChiwasWera said:


> Jules, where in Chihuahua? I am in Chihuahua, Chihuahua, am 27 and would love to have a new friend! Hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> -Kristin


Hey Kristen - I'm new to chihuahua, and have lived here for 3 months. Also looking to make friends, am 29. Can u email m at [email protected]? I was starting to feel like the only Gringa here! - Angela


----------

